# Sulcata Tortoise wanted



## ViolaS (Jun 14, 2018)

I’m looking for a adult or simi adult Sulcata Tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling or baby there are too many animals out there who need a home no need to breed any. I want one wanting one that needs a new for ever home. If you can’t keep your sulcata because of financial issues or your moving and can’t take it with you. I live in the Cameron Park area on about 4.5 acres Please consider me. Thanks


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2018)

Look at Craigslist and also reptile rescues in your area. @Yvonne G adopts tortoises out. Not sure how close you are to her though or if she has any sulcatas at this time but she gets them often.


----------



## wellington (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh, and get everything ready for one as some rescues and also Yvonne needs to see that your set up to house one.


----------



## todebir (Jun 25, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> I’m looking for a adult or simi adult Sulcata Tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling or baby there are too many animals out there who need a home no need to breed any. I want one wanting one that needs a new for ever home. If you can’t keep your sulcata because of financial issues or your moving and can’t take it with you. I live in the Cameron Park area on about 4.5 acres Please consider me. Thanks



Hi Viola.
I have a 7-year-old male we have been looking for a new home. Have yet to find a good fit. Feel free to reach out to me if you are still looking.


----------



## ViolaS (Jun 25, 2018)

todebir said:


> Hi Viola.
> I have a 7-year-old male we have been looking for a new home. Have yet to find a good fit. Feel free to reach out to me if you are still looking.





todebir said:


> Hi Viola.
> I have a 7-year-old male we have been looking for a new home. Have yet to find a good fit. Feel free to reach out to me if you are still looking.


Yes I’m still looking for one I’m in the middle of building a pond and bunker/house


----------



## ViolaS (Jun 25, 2018)

Next I’m going to replant the lawn


----------



## todebir (Jun 25, 2018)

You are welcome to reach out to me. [email protected]


----------



## yitzysturtles (Jul 4, 2018)

Were are u located I have a baby sulucta tortoise


----------



## ViolaS (Jul 5, 2018)

I live inShingle Springs CA


----------



## ViolaS (Jul 5, 2018)

Where are you located 


ViolaS said:


> Yes I’m still looking for one I’m in the middle of building a pond and bunker/house[/Q


----------



## ViolaS (Jul 5, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> Yes I’m still looking for one I’m in the middle of building a pond and bunker/house



I live inShingle Springs CA where are you located? You can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 5, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> I’m looking for a adult or simi adult Sulcata Tortoise. Don’t want a hatchling or baby there are too many animals out there who need a home no need to breed any. I want one wanting one that needs a new for ever home. If you can’t keep your sulcata because of financial issues or your moving and can’t take it with you. I live in the Cameron Park area on about 4.5 acres Please consider me. Thanks


@ViolaS I have some younger sulcatas I am going to let go. Need to keep thinning the herd (or creep!) If you don't find a rescue I let mine go to knowledgeable keepers fairly inexpensively. I live about 15 miles away from you and my daughter lives in Shingle Springs. I have some babies from this year and an 8", 10" and 15". I would need to see pictures of your enclosure. Message me if interested.


----------



## ViolaS (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes I’m interested working on building a bunker/house and building a sm pond than I want to put in some grass


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 5, 2018)

ViolaS said:


> Yes I’m interested working on building a bunker/house and building a sm pond than I want to put in some grass


Befroe you get too far with your "bunker house" please read through the threads on night boxes. We get some really chilly nights here and winters go long periods without temps getting high enough for a sulcata. The night box is much easier to provide the proper heat and creates the best artificial "burrow" I find for a sulcata.


----------



## ViolaS (Jul 29, 2018)

Markw84 said:


> Befroe you get too far with your "bunker house" please read through the threads on night boxes. We get some really chilly nights here and winters go long periods without temps getting high enough for a sulcata. The night box is much easier to provide the proper heat and creates the best artificial "burrow" I find for a sulcata.


Thanks I guess I need to clarifying what I want to build I called it a bunker/house what it is what you’re calling a night box. When I got Travis the gentleman gave me a igloo dog house with a pair of wholes drilled through it and it has a metal bar ran through it to hold a heat lamp and no floor so he can dig in the ground. I wanted to build him a nicer house made of cinder blocks similar to the One in this pic but on a smaller scale. I also noticed that you have one similar, Dose yours have a floor? I Have also seen some that have a heat pad as well as the heat lamp, most made of plywood.


----------

